# do you fart in public?



## tinymonkeyt (Jul 20, 2008)

the awkward poll of the week :]

hmm. i think i hold it in. i fart in private.


----------



## ackers (Jul 20, 2008)

lol only would you find a thread like this on gbatemp


----------



## Rayder (Jul 20, 2008)

Well sure I do.  When you gotta let one rip, you don't have much choice.   I just try to be discrete about it.


----------



## MAD_BOY (Jul 20, 2008)

Ofcourse I do. I do it slowly and without any noise though. Makes it easy to blame someone else if they smell very bad.


----------



## dice (Jul 20, 2008)

lol it depends on who I'm in the company of


----------



## science (Jul 20, 2008)

dice said:
			
		

> lol it depends on who I'm in the company of


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Jul 20, 2008)

If I can hold it, I'll keep it until I reach a safe place. Otherwise I do it discreetly


----------



## myuusmeow (Jul 20, 2008)

Nope, sometimes when I get home I have a horrible ache down there and let out a massive one. Once I was at my cousins house far away for 3 days, the second we got in the car I let 'er rip.

Although...if I'm in an empty parking lot I might let one out.


----------



## Orc (Jul 20, 2008)

I fart then point and blame someone else.
It has never failed so far.


----------



## bobrules (Jul 20, 2008)

I try to contain the smell.


----------



## jesuschristmonke (Jul 20, 2008)

I "crop dust", which means letting it silently and may or may not include the walking farts. I've had people walking behind me, or I'll pass someone standing looking at merchanside. The hard part is not laughing.

Sometimes when I need to stop mid-stride to get it going, I stop and pretend to be reading something on my mobile device.


----------



## Deletable_Man (Jul 20, 2008)

A friend of mine I usually hang out with has no problems with farting in public so I just piggyback his farts with my own and no one is the wiser.


----------



## Doggy124 (Jul 20, 2008)

Well...sometimes I ask my friend if there is something on my pants. and when he bend down to see, I release the gas in front of his face


----------



## Apex (Jul 20, 2008)

Maaaaaaaaybe....


----------



## The Worst (Jul 20, 2008)

only all the time.



@JCMB:  lol crop dusting, more like crap dusting.


----------



## pinbi7 (Jul 20, 2008)

i put them i a jar and light them up


----------



## jalaneme (Jul 20, 2008)

no, but my boyfriend does lol


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 20, 2008)

Only if no one is around...


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jul 20, 2008)

only if it's loud and stanky!


----------



## xcalibur (Jul 20, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> dice said:
> 
> 
> 
> > lol it depends on who I'm in the company of


----------



## XeonZ (Jul 20, 2008)

Not usually, like to keep them silent.  Which sometimes can end up being worse.


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 21, 2008)

Uhh, I try to hold it in, but then usually it goes back up my butt, so it hurts a bit.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jul 21, 2008)

DarkAura said:
			
		

> Uhh, I try to hold it in, but then usually it goes back up my butt, so it hurts a bit.


ew. wonder if pushing it back up your butt makes it come out the other way..
meaning a stinky burp..yuck


----------



## Salamantis (Jul 21, 2008)

Sometimes I do fart in public and try to escape from the area ASAP so some other person can get the blame lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (fart is silent tho 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## JPH (Jul 21, 2008)

If I've really got to.
And if I do, no one will know about it.

What an awkward poll.


----------



## Westside (Jul 21, 2008)

I fart in places where people actually appreciates it.

"OMG!  What an artistic flatulence!  I give it a 10 out of 5!!!"


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jul 21, 2008)

Westside said:
			
		

> I fart in places where people actually appreciates it.
> 
> "OMG!  What an artistic flatulence!  I give it a 10 out of 5!!!"


-_______-
i dont know anywhere where farts are appreciated >.


----------



## Jundeezy (Jul 21, 2008)

I do it silently like a lot of the others. What I do is if I am in a store, I walk down an aisle quick-like and try to release a bit at a time as to try to spread the fart out I guess.

When in school, I hold it and when I get home, it comes out full blast.


----------



## crazyazn5 (Jul 21, 2008)

Only if i have to fart in public....
and only if its not one of those farts where its not actually a fat but a wet fart where crap comes out with it....

Sometimes i mite cough and fart at the same time. Multiple farts... = multiple coughs... lol


----------



## Jundeezy (Jul 21, 2008)

crazyazn5 said:
			
		

> and only if its not one of those farts where its not actually a fat but a *wet fart where crap comes out with it*....



I believe they are called "sharts." http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=shart

And gross...I have never done one of those


----------



## Vater Unser (Jul 21, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> i dont know anywhere where farts are appreciated >.


----------



## SkankyYankee (Jul 21, 2008)

Um, yes? I hold it in if the people around me are worth it.


----------



## saxamo (Jul 29, 2008)

I sure do. Esp in the subway!


----------



## fatfrank (Jul 29, 2008)

Wow i can't believe the number of pigs on this board... "i hold it in unless chicks are around" and such... well good job you bunch of cavemen!  I'm really surprised but hey, it's not like you're killing anybody


----------



## dinofan01 (Jul 29, 2008)

Whats wrong with farting? Its a natural body function.


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 30, 2008)

dinofan01 said:
			
		

> Whats wrong with farting? Its a natural body function.


I think it's not the gross factor, it's more of a politeness thing.

And kinda off topic, where is teh second awkward poll?


----------



## Minox (Jul 30, 2008)

I try not to, but unfortunately it happens.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jul 30, 2008)

DarkAura said:
			
		

> dinofan01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its coming right up
i was actually thinking about the question when i was getting my haricut like an hour ago.


----------



## TIBBSEY (Jul 30, 2008)

Where ever you maybe let your wind go free
church or chapple let it rattle
yellow jelly makes it smelly
custard powder makes it louder


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 30, 2008)

Fart, scratch my arse, readjust my bollocks.  I have no shame in public.


----------



## Gus122000 (Jul 30, 2008)

*no. i hold it in as much as i can and hope it disappears *


----------



## Son of Science (Jul 31, 2008)

I do it silent like a ninja


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 1, 2008)

I Wait for it to dis-apperate.


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 1, 2008)

Do I fart in public?

Only in Lifts & only with people who are using them who can easily use the moving stairs.  Lazy shits.


----------



## eclipsevader123 (Sep 30, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> the awkward poll of the week :]
> 
> hmm. i think i hold it in. i fart in private.


dur your a girl


----------



## Lelouch (Oct 1, 2008)

I freeze mine and save them for later.


----------



## xalphax (Oct 1, 2008)

silent ninja fart


----------



## amptor (Oct 1, 2008)

I fart when nobody's around I dunno if that counts.  I think about farting in crowds but I don't.  Usually I have a lot of gas when I'm visiting #ndstemp on efnet and I let everyone know that I'm farting.


----------



## Osaka (Oct 1, 2008)

I don't, but if I do on accident, then I try to make it seem like it was something else (like I hit something or moved something ._.  ) @[email protected];


----------



## jesuschristmonke (Oct 1, 2008)

Osaka said:
			
		

> I don't, but if I do on accident, then I try to make it seem like it was something else (like I hit something or moved something ._.  ) @[email protected];



But moving something around usually doesn't smell like ass.  Unless it's week old hamburger that's been left out on the counter.


----------



## layzieyez (Oct 1, 2008)

I fart and blame it on my kids.


----------



## Banger (Oct 1, 2008)

I usally do not have much gas when I go out. However if I do need to I try to get away from people.


----------



## lookout (Oct 2, 2008)

Other: auto farted without notice..


----------



## da_head (Oct 2, 2008)

eclipsevader123 said:
			
		

> tinymonkeyt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



STOP BUMPING THREADS

kthxbai


----------



## playallday (Oct 6, 2008)

Doggy124 said:
			
		

> Well...sometimes I ask my friend if there is something on my pants. and when he bend down to see, I release the gas in front of his face


Just sick...


----------



## pasc (Oct 6, 2008)

xalphax said:
			
		

> silent ninja fart


QFT !


----------



## Raika (Oct 7, 2008)

*sudden need to fart in public* cant...fart...now...*psssst* (i hope no one noticed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Oct 7, 2008)

Sometimes...I do it outside cause I know noone can hear me outside. If I its in public, I let it out slowly or I let out those silent but deadly farts and when someone asks "Who did it?", I just sit there and play dumb lol.


----------



## skyman747 (Oct 7, 2008)

For some reason, my Farts in public feel the same as my farts in private, but I am Sooooooo ninja I shift from out-loud in private to silent in public subconsciously.


----------



## javad (Oct 8, 2008)

only when i eat beans


----------



## Dunny (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm a nurse on a hospital geriatric ward, so the patients usually smell worse than my farts. So yeah, I just let them go.

D.


----------

